# Blog issue



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2022)

After posting a blog there appears to be no way to edit it. Also the links I set up to a previous post and books I mentioned are not there after posting


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2022)

Xue, 

I am not sure, I have asked the staff to see if they know more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2022)

Still no edit function on blog


----------



## dascrow (Jun 21, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Still no edit function on blog



Give it a shot now and let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2022)

dascrow said:


> Give it a shot now and let me know if it works for you.


Edit blog shows up only on the route of the blog. Still no edit function available on the blog entries themselves. The edit at the route does not allow me to edit the individual entries


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 21, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Edit blog shows up only on the route of the blog. Still no edit function available on the blog entries themselves. The edit at the route does not allow me to edit the individual entries


Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you mean by route vs. individual entries, but if I go to blogs, then look for my blog entries, I now see an edit option I don't think I saw before, in the highlighted place below. Do you not see this?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2022)

Just went to Ramblings of a Neijia madman with the list of all entries, I have edit there
If I open the entry I just made called test, I see nothing but watch and book mark


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 12, 2022)

Still cannot edit Blog entry


----------

